# gym ideas



## poindexter (Jun 16, 2008)

What kind of gym equipment can be easily installed into my garage? 

I used to have a punching bag but can that harm the frame of the garage?


----------



## imported_Mailman (Jun 16, 2008)

you might need a pole for stability


----------



## JSmitty (Jun 23, 2008)

My friends have a cool little gym set up in their garage. Their 7 year old daughter enjoys practicing ballet so they installed a neat ballet bar and mirrow for her to watch herself. She loves it!


----------



## Byrdman (Aug 29, 2008)

JSmitty said:


> My friends have a cool little gym set up in their garage. Their 7 year old daughter enjoys practicing ballet so they installed a neat ballet bar and mirror for her to watch herself. She loves it!



That is a great idea! My daughter enjoys ballet too. I think I might clear out some stuff and make a little more space to be able to do something like that for her. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## rando cammando (May 26, 2009)

Dude get P90x and get ripped in 90 days and save some money   it will kick your a


----------



## michaelm (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm all for the P90x and a tv.  That will get you in shape faster than any weights or pull up bars or whatever else you're thinking of buying.  cheaper too


----------

